# FYI for "rest areas",  be careful what you take pics of



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 4, 2011)

So I stop the other night at the rest area near Skyway Bridge St. Petersburg, FL.  I figure I always see tourists snapping photo's at our rest areas, so I had pulled in on the motorcycle to play some camera gear I picked up. Just a bare vivitar and a new pocket wizard.


A lady (I think she's lesbian but thats OK) in a US customs hat introduces herself as "The transportation Authority" and explains to me I can't take pics of the building!  ROFL, I said "what the vending machines and restrooms are top secret or major terrorist targets huh". I honestly thought she was joking.


So I proceed to the building I didn't want a pic of, and spot an old style pay phone (its new and works). I set up a bare flash strobe camera right and shoot a pic of myself. Flash fires.


OM MY GOD this lady went off the DEEP end.  I thought she might taze me or such and explained tourists take pics all the time there.  She pointed in the distance and explained to me that taking a pic of the Skyway Bridge is Ok (like thats not a real target) but her restroom building its illegal. She was so passionate about it i didn't argue i was packing up the bike with cam gear while she was still yelling and I got out of there.


Thats quite the far-fetched story so here's some proof


----------



## Derrel (Nov 4, 2011)

That story deserves a big bold, "*zOMFG, what an id-jot!*"

She was onto you for shooting pics of a rest stop bathroom building!!!!!! zOMFG, what a power-trippin' employee!!!!! Snort! Sheeesus, some of these rent-a-cop types need to rent-a-brain...

If it's any consolation, I wouldda' tazed you


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 4, 2011)

You should have snapped a few of her...to really get her going.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 4, 2011)

Derrel said:


> That story deserves a big bold, "*zOMFG, what an id-jot!*"
> 
> She was onto you for shooting pics of a rest stop bathroom building!!!!!! zOMFG, what a power-trippin' employee!!!!! Snort! Sheeesus, some of these rent-a-cop types need to rent-a-brain...
> 
> If it's any consolation, I wouldda' tazed you



I honestly thought she was going to taze me, too my friend. She was skeeerry anyway!



Big Mike said:


> You should have snapped a few of her...to really get her going.



If i wasn't so frightened of the effect from tazers i would have


----------



## Hickeydog (Nov 11, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> You should have snapped a few of her...to really get her going.



Are you _TRYING _to a face full of pavement.


----------



## Brad Hardy (Nov 11, 2011)

What I would give to have traded places with you at that very moment... I've dealt with my share of otherwise big shot rent-a-cops, (though I have been approached by actual cops), it's gotten to the point that I truly enjoy the rare occasion when some idiot approaches me and trys to tell me what I am not to take photographs of. Here's the deal...Not only was taking photos at the rest stop permissible, you're free to take photos of much more than most realize. Moreover, you could have pressed charges for on the grounds of harassment (which, ya know, would be... A bit much, but I'd have passed that little gem of knowledge onto her all the same just to watch the beads of sweat accumulate on her forehead). Take a look at this: http://www.krages.com/phoright.htmI HIGHLY suggest keeping a copy in your camera bag. The next time somebody approaches you, whip that out and literally show them that they are wasting both their and your time... I find that proceeding to take photographs of the individual and yelling out "Yes! Thats it.. Woooork it, woooork it" makes for some lovely material. Hope this helped, and should it happen again, shoot video of it taking place If your cam is video-capable


----------



## tevo (Nov 11, 2011)

Brad Hardy said:


> What I would give to have traded places with you at that very moment... I've dealt with my share of otherwise big shot rent-a-cops, (though I have been approached by actual cops), it's gotten to the point that I truly enjoy the rare occasion when some idiot approaches me and trys to tell me what I am not to take photographs of. Here's the deal...Not only was taking photos at the rest stop permissible, you're free to take photos of much more than most realize. Moreover, you could have pressed charges for on the grounds of harassment (which, ya know, would be... A bit much, but I'd have passed that little gem of knowledge onto her all the same just to watch the beads of sweat accumulate on her forehead). Take a look at this: http://www.krages.com/phoright.htmI HIGHLY suggest keeping a copy in your camera bag. The next time somebody approaches you, whip that out and literally show them that they are wasting both their and your time... I find that proceeding to take photographs of the individual and yelling out "Yes! Thats it.. Woooork it, woooork it" makes for some lovely material. Hope this helped, and should it happen again, shoot video of it taking place If your cam is video-capable




Bert P. Krages Attorney at Law Photographer's Rights Page 


Fixed the link for ya ^^


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Nov 11, 2011)

Pay phone? You mean there are still some of those around? Thank god you had the shot to prove it or I wouldn't have believed your story :lmao:


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 11, 2011)

Probably should have answered her in a  middle eastern accent and implied that your English was limited.


----------



## Trever1t (Nov 11, 2011)

they had transit cops at a rest area???


----------



## Futurelight (Nov 11, 2011)

Just stand looking directly at her while she goes off, when she finishes wait a couple of seconds then, shake your head, blink your eyes and say, "Oh ****, sorry love, did you say something?" :-D lol what a crack-head!!


----------



## camz (Nov 11, 2011)

c.cloudwalker said:


> *Pay phone? *You mean there are still some of those around? Thank god you had the shot to prove it or I wouldn't have believed your story :lmao:



LOL That's what I said in another thread.  2wheel, I've been actually thinking of buying one for an atique collection.  Might bring me in 4.3 million bucks if I take a picture of it one day :lmao:


----------



## mangtarn (Nov 25, 2011)

i remember i was in the us customs one time and i had to use the washroom real bad, i had to ask five different officers for permission to use their fancy bathroom. the whole time i was using the facility an officer stood right outside and waited.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 25, 2011)

camz said:


> c.cloudwalker said:
> 
> 
> > *Pay phone? *You mean there are still some of those around? Thank god you had the shot to prove it or I wouldn't have believed your story :lmao:
> ...



That pay phone was found in working condition with an original "dial tone" at the rest area south of the skyway bridge outside of St Petersburg, FL


----------



## Tony S (Nov 25, 2011)

... and you got her supervisors name and contact info??


----------



## rkhan (Nov 26, 2011)

Not too long ago , I was working as a delivery driver for a wine company during my summer break , and I had a stop at some restaurant inside the Boston Logan Airport. I am a US citizen , but originally from Bangladesh. I stopped to take a picture of some flowers at a stall inside the airport with my phone camera, about 3 feet away from 15 cases of wine. Every one saw me bringing the wines in , and off course from a truck that was clearly marked with my company's name, logo and phone number. Soon I was approached my 3 sate officers , and then immediately out no where came 4 guys wearing black dress with automatic weapons aiming at me. I was taken into a room, interrogating me for a few hours , and made me wait for a couple more They made me open each and every case , and checked each and every bottles , that's 180 bottles. My partner who was an Irsih American , came to see whats going on , and then they also took him away. After calling from my manager and president of the company we were finally released. 



I don't know if its illegal to take pictures of flowers at a florist shop inside the airport.


----------

